# Quick knit baby blanket, christening shawl of prayer shawl



## oge designs

This blanket can be worked in any thickness of yarn, and to whatever measurement you require the finished blanket to be. Would also make a very simple, yet elegant prayer shawl or christening shawl.
For a light, airy fabric, and to replicate the pictured blanket, I recommend a 4ply yarn (Super fine, sock, fingering, Baby #1) using 3.75 needles, alternatively, you can size up with heavier yarn, which would make a lovely lap blanket. The only limit is your yardage! Please plan ahead accordingly. This pattern has endless possibilities and does knit up quickly. I have graded this for the advanced beginner, if you can complete a knit, purl, yfw (YO), cast on and cast off, you will knit this up in no time. Also comes with schematics, diagrams, plus photo's.

Pattern Price US $4.73

Pattern is available for instant download at my Ravelry, Etsy or Craftsy store
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-blanket-or-shawl
http://www.etsy.com/au/listing/209787245/baby-blanket-afghan-or-shawl-p067?ref=shop_home_active_3


----------



## amudaus

Really beautiful design.


----------



## maureenb

Heirloom quality..


----------



## Rubyslippers07

Truly stunning!


----------



## Pocahontas

How BEAUTIFUL!! Such a lovely design and nothing beats that pristine white.


----------



## craftyone51

It sure is beautiful and the white just makes the pattern stand out. It definitely will be an heirloom.


----------



## mikebkk

That's a real beauty.


----------



## cableaway

Very pretty


----------



## frani512

That is gorgeous!


----------



## Aunty M

Stunning.


----------



## tweeter

gorgeous


----------



## Rainebo

Another gorgeous, stunning design! :thumbup:


----------



## yona

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Gale from Oregon

Beautiful pattern !


----------



## grannysk

Gorgeous :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LuvmyDoxies

Absolutely gorgeous. I just added it to my Ravelry cart.


----------



## tat'sgran

Lovely pattern for an heirloom blanket.. xo WS


----------



## lori2637

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## belleflower

That is absolutely beautiful and real treasurexx


----------



## riversong200

Beautiful!


----------



## RosD

Beautiful &#128158;


----------



## Toddytoo

So beautiful - a work of art.


----------



## oge designs

Thank you all for your lovely feedback and support


----------



## Knittingkitty

So beautiful!!!


----------



## Jenval

Beautiful shawl.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## missmolly

Beautiful :-D


----------



## sharronaw

I think this is beautiful- I wish I would have seen it earlier, in time to make one up for my dear Dad for Christmas. As it is will have to book mark it for later. Thank you for sharing this pattern!


----------



## stevieland

That is soooo classic and beautiful... your ability to edit a design down to its essence is admirable. Every time I see your designs I wish I knew some babies!


----------



## RosD

So beautiful Vera, I love it!!! ????


----------

